# Cycling in Brittany (Tips Please)



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

This year we are thinking of spending most of our France trip cycling the canals and tracks of Brittany.
Got a couple of books on order for railway tracks and cycleways as there seems to be quite a few.

Would appreciate any tips on Aires or Municipals close to any of the above. I will be doing a lot of research using POI's and Icampsite data etc. but personal recommendations are always good
(co-ordinates even better).

Thanks
Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Terry

We had a very successful holiday a couple of years ago doing just that.

We spent three nights at each campsite, riding upstream on one day, downstream on another, and the third mooching around the locality. It worked for us!

I'll attach details of the campsites we used and you can take it from there with detailed research if it looks like what you want. _(We left the canal and drove north through the middle of Brittany to Camping Tourony at Tregastel on the Pink Granite Coast. That's a must if you haven't been there.)_

This will give you a few ideas anyway.

Dave 

Edit. Should have said - we almost had to stay on campsites with leccy and facilities because we were with friends who stayed in small hotels for the night, but spent much of the time with us in the van for meals etc.. There are plenty of Aires dotted around, so no problem there.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Terry

That sounds like an interesting trip - I may well follow in your footsteps one day so please take notes of where you get to etc.

I'm not too familiar with many aires in Brittany but if this one comes close to your route it's a very peaceful spot to park up for a day or two.

Chill out here


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> We had a very successful holiday a couple of years ago doing just that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave

Just the sort of holiday we are looking for. We will take those downloads with us. Going to now look on Google and check out the places you mention. Knew I could rely on you.



tonyt said:


> That sounds like an interesting trip - I may well follow in your footsteps one day so please take notes of where you get to etc.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with many aires in Brittany but if this one comes close to your route it's a very peaceful spot to park up for a day or two.
> 
> Chill out here


Thanks Tony, I'll make notes. Can't wait for the sunshine.

Terry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teljoy said:


> Thanks Tony, I'll make notes. Can't wait for the sunshine.Terry


I really don't know how you've got time to spend plotting your next French trip - you've got a shipyard to run and some tight deadlines to meet! :lol:


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

If you use TomTom or similar you can download aires, parking places, and campsites from www.campingcar-infos.com. There are loads of places on the Nantes Brest canal, and others.
Enjoy.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Comment and thanks to Zebedee*



Zebedee said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> We had a very successful holiday a couple of years ago doing just that.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

We are currently spending a couple of nights at Camping Tourony and you are correct. It is a little gem. We kept your list of locations that you sent back in February but because of the weather in June we had to go south to Dordogne for some sun and did not get to Brittany.
However tomorrow Sunday 15th Sept. we will do the recommended 5k walk around the harbour and the coastline. Thanks for the info.. 
Shows how useful MHF and its members can be.

Note to Tonyt. Am still doing my boat but have to wait now for the winter to continue building.

Terry


----------

